# Stuck clutch pedal



## vwjaredh (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I just picked up an Audi 5000 cs quatro. I need to get a batery and try to start it, it has been sitting for many years, but it was owned by an Audi mechanic and cept up real nice befor that. I think I will drain the fuel. But what I cant figur out is the clutch pedal is stuck. A friend of mine told me there was a safty lock or somthing like that on it. Anybody have any idias? Thank you!


----------



## Beny (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Stuck clutch pedal (vwjaredh)*

is it stuck to the floor or up? If its to the floor try to manually pull it up, if it goes up check the fluid it might be low or airated. could also be leaking somewhere. Good luck.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Stuck clutch pedal (vwjaredh)*

master or slave could also be a broken pedal. Try bleeding first power bleeder works best.


----------



## vwjaredh (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Stuck clutch pedal (vwjaredh)*

It is stuck up, it won't push down. Thanks guys!


----------

